# 1968 GTO Heads?



## gsgear (Nov 23, 2009)

Help! Looking at buying a 1968 GTO. The heads have the casting codes: 76 and J247. Could not find anything verifying these are 68 heads. Does anyone have the answer for me?
Thanks,
Casey


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Not quite sure what you have. The date code appears to be for a 68 model year, but I don't see a 76 code head for that year. I only found one for a 1965 421 engine. I attached a link for you. Maybe it will help. Are you sure it is not 16 instead of 76?

Pontiac V8 Cyl Head Info


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The date code J247 is, Oct. 24, 1967. Being late in the year they would land on a '68. The 76 isn't making sense tho. They were used on '65. Is the 76 in the location of the attachment, on the center ports? Could it be a "16"?

Is there an echo in here??!!


----------



## gsgear (Nov 23, 2009)

That what I was thinking on the 7 being a 1 but it just looks more like a 7 than a 1 to me. Date code sounds correct. I have a pic of the head showing the code but don't know how to upload it for reference. It there is a way to do that please let me know.

I really appreciate everybodys help!
Casey


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f10/posting-pictures-5063/


----------

